# Love killing fish



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Well not really. I come home from trick or treat and all 7 discus are at the top going WTF. I guess changing filters hurt more than I thought. Nitrates were through the roof. 50% wc for a few days. Hope that helps. Would really hate to kill all of them.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I hope you dont loose any of them. Maybe chaing the filter would have been better if you ran them both for a while to build up bateria. However, that xp2 was running on the 75....must be diffence of planted veris bb. Good luck!


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Good luck, man...


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

How are they doing today?


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Same. Another WC when I get home tonight.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

What's the word this morning?


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Seem okie dokie. Eating like crazy today as usual. Just seems to have been a temporary nitrate spike caused by changing my AC500 out for the XP2.


----------

